# New Clear Citrucel?



## pronin2 (Jul 27, 2002)

Do any of u know about the new clear citrucel?? is it the same as reg cirtucel? better than metamucil?Art


----------



## fishcop (Nov 30, 2002)

Seems more soluble than the orange. Does not stick to the side of the glass the same way. They recomend mixing with a favorite juice, etc. I use water. I figure the less ingredients the better. Seems to work well. Less gas than Metamucil. Try it!


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

yeah I've been trying it too... not as sticky..though the thickness is nasty... like swallowing jell-o without chewing it- if you let it sit to long.my advice? Mix and chug it!


----------



## nsmith4366 (May 4, 2002)

Recently read "What is the best way to take fiber supplements? Please check to make sure the product you buy contains psyllium. Metamucil, Fiberall, Konsyl, "Natural Vegetable Powder" are common labels. Do not use products containing cellulose, such as Citrucel, Fiber-Med, or Fibercon, as research has shown that they are not effective for IBS. Fiber wafers are available that contain psyllium but only work if you drink a glass of liquid with them" Irritable Bowel Syndrome (Spastic Colon)Department of Nursing: Children's and Women's Services/OB-GYN Patient Education CommitteePeer Review Status: Internally Peer Reviewed by the Department of Obstetrics and GynecologyFirst Published 1992Last Revised: November 2000 Is this correct? Why would they say that when all the books say it works like metamucil - even my pharmacist says so. ????!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I haven't seen that research....but given that the list of what contains cellulose is wrong...I don't know how good or peer-reviewed the info is







Fibercon is polycarbophil, now cellulose.I believe psyllium may be the ONLY one that has been tested in IBS, maybe I think...there isn't a lot of fiber in IBS studies and the recent one I am thinking of I think used psyllium, so the lack of evidence for the others doesn't mean that they don't work...just not the same evidence as psyllium.My sense is the Metamucil people do a better job of educating med people about their product and one cynically wonders if that is why this info is the way it is....but that is my cynicism.Basically if it be working for you, don't stop a doing what ya'lls doing







K.


----------



## lyburtus (Jan 7, 2003)

Hi, my GI told me to take citrucel, he said it had less gas than metamucil. It's all quite confusing & nothing has worked consistently for me yet,







but I keep trying. Oh & nsmith4366 I like your abc's.


----------

